# Radeon 9250 DRI won't work, graphic apps segfault [SOLVED]

## JRL.Crist

I'm trying to get DRI working with my Radeon 9250 AGP card. I've tried the guides on the wiki and on this site, all to no avail. I've also noticed that programs like ati-config, glxinfo, and fglrxgears all segfault for some reason, and I'm not sure if it's related or not.

Here's my configs. I'm not sure what you'll need (I'll admit to being a n00b), so if you need anything else, let me know:

xorg.conf: http://www.shortText.com/nizj54q

lspci: http://www.shortText.com/42pyggz

glxinfo: http://www.shortText.com/ut6y1ub

kernel config part 1: http://www.shortText.com/dh738s

kernel config part 2: http://www.shortText.com/l9kbev

emerge --info: http://www.shortText.com/2lm0dq

aticonfig:  http://www.shortText.com/7mu5r4uLast edited by JRL.Crist on Thu Aug 07, 2008 10:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

The one thing you didn't post was your Xorg.0.log.

Anyways, for a radeon 9250 you need ati-drivers 8.28.8 or earlier, support for everything before the r300 was removed from all later versions.

Problem with this is that 8.28.8 isn't maintained, therefore (AFAIK) can't be built with most recent kernels.

You should really be using the open source driver for this card anyway, ie xf86-video-ati.

I have the same agp card, and while 3d is too slow to really play games or anything, with the open driver dri works just fine and 2d acceleration with composite works great too.

----------

## JRL.Crist

 *Quote:*   

> You should really be using the open source driver for this card anyway, ie xf86-video-ati.

 

So all I need to do is emerge xf86-video-ati? Should I remove the kernel options and whatnot and rebuild it? Do I need to change the driver from radeon to something else?

Sorry about the noobish questions  :Razz:  I just want to make sure I get this right  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sadako

 *JRL.Crist wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You should really be using the open source driver for this card anyway, ie xf86-video-ati. 
> 
> So all I need to do is emerge xf86-video-ati? Should I remove the kernel options and whatnot and rebuild it? Do I need to change the driver from radeon to something else?
> 
> Sorry about the noobish questions  I just want to make sure I get this right 

 Oh wait, I missed that in your xorg.conf, the "radeon" driver actually is the xf86-video-ati driver...

In order to use ati-drivers the "Driver" should have been set to "fglrx".

That explains why xorg actually ran at all in the first place...

Could you post the output of `emerge -pv mesa xorg-server xf86-video-ati`, please?

----------

## JRL.Crist

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mach64 mga r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident via -none -s3virge (-sunffb)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt (-newport) -nsc -nvidia -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -v4l" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## hackerError

I'm having similar issues, perhaps related, perhaps not, if we're all looking at this right now we could perhaps hop into irc and work together then leave the solution here on the forum, seems a faster way to communicate.  Thoughts?

----------

## JRL.Crist

 *hackerError wrote:*   

> I'm having similar issues, perhaps related, perhaps not, if we're all looking at this right now we could perhaps hop into irc and work together then leave the solution here on the forum, seems a faster way to communicate.  Thoughts?

 

If Hopeless is up to it, that's fine by me.

----------

## hackerError

I'm going to go ahead and hop into server irc.havoc.org channel #ati

----------

## Sadako

Okay, you actually seem to already have everything required, so I'll need to see your xorg log to see why it doesn't just work.

Could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log as you did with everything in your first post, and could you also post the output of `eselect opengl list`?

----------

## JRL.Crist

Aght, lemme merge my chat client and I'll be right there.

----------

## Sadako

 *hackerError wrote:*   

> I'm going to go ahead and hop into server irc.havoc.org channel #ati

 #radeon on irc.freenode.net would probably be a better place to get assistance, the actual devs of the open source radeon driver hang out there...

----------

## hackerError

also hopeless if you aren't down to do the irc thing no problem I'll create a new thread if this discussion between you two doesn't help

```
emerge irssi
```

----------

## hackerError

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *hackerError wrote:*   I'm going to go ahead and hop into server irc.havoc.org channel #ati #radeon on irc.freenode.net would probably be a better place to get assistance, the actual devs of the open source radeon driver hang out there...

 

WHatever you like, I just wanna see everyone talk at the same time and not get confused by simultaneous posting  :Smile: 

----------

## JRL.Crist

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Okay, you actually seem to already have everything required, so I'll need to see your xorg log to see why it doesn't just work.
> 
> Could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log as you did with everything in your first post, and could you also post the output of `eselect opengl list`?

 

Here's my xorg log:

Part 1: http://www.shortText.com/kxvbz8

Part 2: http://www.shortText.com/hn5qbm

Part 3: http://www.shortText.com/kh0nhak

And here's eselect: 

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

[/quote]

----------

## Sadako

 *JRL.Crist wrote:*   

> And here's eselect: 
> 
> ```
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
> ...

 That's probably your problem right there, you are using libGL from the binary drivers while you are actually using the open source driver itself.

remove ati-drivers first (emerge -C ati-drivers), then run `eselect opengl set xorg-x11`, and restart Xorg.

----------

## JRL.Crist

I gave that a try, and now it's throwing me this error:

```
Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libGL.so': File exists

!!! Error: Failed to create /usr/lib/libGL.so

Killed

```

----------

## Sadako

/usr/lib/libGL.so should be a symlink, if it is just delete it and try again, if not run `equery d /usr/lib/libGL.so` and post the output.

`file /usr/lib/libGL.so` should tell you what it is.

Also run file on "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so", just in case.

----------

## JRL.Crist

It's still in /usr/lib, so here's the output for file:

```
cadbox john # file /usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGL.so: broken symbolic link to `/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so'

```

```
cadbox john # file /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so: symbolic link to `libGL.so.1.2'

```

----------

## Sadako

 *JRL.Crist wrote:*   

> It's still in /usr/lib, so here's the output for file:
> 
> ```
> cadbox john # file /usr/lib/libGL.so
> 
> ...

 Okay, just delete those two broken symlinks, then attempt to run `eselect opengl set xorg-x11` again.

Edit; actually it looks like you should probably re-emerge mesa, if /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2 is missing.

`emerge --oneshot mesa`

----------

## JRL.Crist

I'm remerging mesa, it might take a bit. I'll get back to you in a few when it's done.

EDIT: Okay, I remerged mesa, but it's still having the libGL issue. It still can't create the file.

```
   Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libglx.so': File exists

!!! Error: Failed to create lib/libglx.so

Killed

```

I'm trying to find the symlink libglx.so, but I can't find it anywhere in /usr/lib or /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib.

----------

## Sadako

There should be a "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so" belonging to mesa, you could try manually symlinking "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so" to it.

Edit: JRLCrist, I only just missed you on irc.

Patience is a virtue, you know.

 :Razz: 

----------

## JRL.Crist

Haha, nice  :Razz:  Actually I had to run for a little bit, that's why I left  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, what I did was I emerge --unmerge mesa xf86-video-ati xorg-server xorg-x11 && emerge -va --depclean; emerge -va xorg-x11. When I get home, it should be done, and hopefully that'll work, too. I don't see why it wouldn't  :Razz:  Just more of a pain in the arse to do

----------

## Sadako

 *JRL.Crist wrote:*   

> Haha, nice  Actually I had to run for a little bit, that's why I left 
> 
> Anyway, what I did was I emerge --unmerge mesa xf86-video-ati xorg-server xorg-x11 && emerge -va --depclean; emerge -va xorg-x11. When I get home, it should be done, and hopefully that'll work, too. I don't see why it wouldn't  Just more of a pain in the arse to do

 That might work, but it might not.

This kind of symlink brokeness isn't always caused by ebuilds/emerge.

----------

## JRL.Crist

I will say, I'm learning a lot from this  :Very Happy:  But let me ask you this in the mean time. How do you think this issue occured? Was it when I installed ati-drivers? Did that overwrite something somewhere like libglx.so? If I know how it happened, I can hopefully prevent other similar things like it from happening in the future.

----------

## JRL.Crist

Okay, so here's the status update. I unmerged and remerged everything, blew up .../extensions/libglx.so and all the other libgl.so* files in /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib, remerged mesa again, and now I'm sort of in business. I can select xorg-x11 with eselect, but here's the remaining issue:

```
cadbox john # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

I've been googling and whatnot, all to a loss.

EDIT:

Here's something I turned up in the Xorg.0.log file:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
```

Last edited by JRL.Crist on Wed Aug 06, 2008 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Odd.

New Xorg.0.log?

----------

## JRL.Crist

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Odd.
> 
> New Xorg.0.log?

 

Part 1: http://www.shortText.com/1c36nf

Part 2: http://www.shortText.com/k80n8ak

EDIT:

Here's something I just noticed. It's looking for the file as /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so. It's definitely there, but there's an extra / in there. What's the extra / for?

Is that what could be messing with it?

----------

## JRL.Crist

Okay, for anyone who stumbles across this thread, I solved the problem. What I did was remerge xorg-server, which creates libglx.so and whatnot. It complained about the file already existing, so I removed the /usr/lib/xorg/...extensions/libglx.so symlink and did a 'ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6.ebuild merge'. All is fine now and direct rendering is working!

Thanks for everyone's help!

----------

## imog

Thank you for sharing the information here.  I just signed up for the forum to post about this issue, as I couldn't find good answers anywhere.  Before starting my thread, I searched and turned this up.  Very helpful, thanks again.

----------

